# Travelling to East Coast in July



## HannibleL316

Hi everyone. 
Basically just looking for advice. 

I am flying out to Sydney with a friend on July 28th. 
We have got 3 months in Australia. 
The plan was to work our way up the East Coast (Maybe via the Oz Experience bus) to Cairns. 

Basically some peolpe have been saying that because of the time of year we are going it will not be very busy in places and some are suggesting that as soon as we land, we should get a flight straight to Cairns and work our way down back to Sydney? 

Would this be better or is it going to be busy all year round along the East Coast? 
We want to be in places where there are alot of other back packers and its busy. 

Thanks.


----------



## Wanderer

Sydney can be cool to cold in July - they do get a winter, even if relative to northern hemisphere UK/European/US winters it is relatively mild and be absolutely lovely up Cairns way and with three months you may even want to consider doing Alice Springs/Uluru and up to Darwin etc. and then over to Cairns and head south.

If you have not booked flights yet, I'd check on flying direct into Darwin if wanting to see the top end or into Cairns, there being Qantas and Cathay Pacific with HK to Cairns flights and I'd expect there'll be a few airlines that fly into Darwin as well.
Welcome to airasia.com...Now Everyone Can Fly... do KL to Gold Coast flights pretty cheap as well but still even cooler there in July.

Have a look at www,greyhound.com.au and Premier Motor Service - Home as both those have bus passes and most coastal customers are backpackers and a lot cheaper than Ozexperience.
You might even want to have a look at YHA Australia as they have had Sydney to Cairns fly one way, bus the other packages in the past if you're stuck with flying into Sydney.

An open Jaw ticket would be the go for you though. 
And you will not have a problem following the backpacking trail - just keep an eye out for all the exhausted bods along the way, a great halfway rest up being 1770 Southern Cross Backpackers , a little out of the town but in a great setting there.

I've heard that there's also cheap surfing lessons to be had there as well and Lady Musgrave Island is one of the best GBR locations owing to very much fewer visitors.


----------



## HannibleL316

Thanks for your quick reply.

We have already booked the flights.
Its my mates graduation like a week before so we basically just booked for straight after that.
It was only after we booked a few people have been saying wrong time of year to go to Sydney 

I've been to Darwin and the centre and the West Coast before so this trip is soley going to be just the East Coast.

Basically got 3 months to travel up or down (whichever way will be the best because of the time of year were going) and we want to be in the places obviously with the best weather and when it is going to be the best time to go to these place (i.e. most busiest etc..)

EDIT: On a side not when we booked our flights through STA Travel we got this IYTC card for £9 and they said it will be good for hostel discounts etc... 
I mentioned the YHA card to him as this is what I used last time and he said the IYTC is alot better. 
Is this true?

Thanks


----------



## Wanderer

My experience is that if someone is out to sell something they'll always say it is a lot better and in the case of the various card systems it'll be to some extent on just how you use them, few travellers I expect using cards other than the ISIC to get hostel discounts and the ISIC often offering student entry discounts for a lot of things - beauty being that if you were coming via Bangkok you can get one made for a few dollars.

As for using them for hostels, whilst the HI/YHA you know will get you a discount at those hostels and they're well spread around countries, the other hostel chains are more centred about capital cities.

And then with the IYTC you need to go searching for which hostels give a discount or whatever and then to decide if it is somewhere you want to stay, you might then have to do a search on a site like BUG - the Backpackers' Ultimate guide to budget travel in Australia so it's all a bit clumsy and just out of interest, on ITYC I looked at hostels for Melbourne and some prices indicated were more than what was showing on BUG, but maybe BUG is out of date.
YHA also has great general travel services with various package deals.

Personally, I use YHA and also go checking what else might be good value.


----------



## HannibleL316

Ok, thanks alot for your help.
I will prob get the YHA card again aswel and just take both.

So now that you've mentioned it will be cooler in Sydney in July and stuff will it still be busy?

And will it still be busy in all the other places up the East Coast if we decide to work our way up to Cairns?

I have just spoke to one person (literally now) who has been around the same time and he said he wouldnt worry about it and just work your way up because there is still going to be loads of other backpackers.

Sorry if im ramblin


----------



## Wanderer

Sydney will always have quite a few travellers about given that northern hemisphere people find our southern winters somewhat mild.
Smaller towns/cities always have limited numbers but a lot of backpackers particularly always like it warmer than colder and if you are returning to Sydney anyway, I reckon you'll find more north in July than what there would be in October and likewise more in Sydney in October than there would be in July.


----------



## HannibleL316

Thanks alot for your help!


----------



## geniegirl

Hi Hannible, I'm travelling with a friend from Sydney to Cairns in July too! 
We booked through STA going on the Oz experience (heard some not so great reviews, but we thought it would be the best way to meet other backpackers). 
We were advised to go from Sydney up to Cairns, as because it is their winter we will be getting warmer weather as we travel up.
Have you decided how you are going to get around yet - Ozexperience etc?x


----------



## Wanderer

How old are you gg could determine how you'll like it to some extent for the Ozex does cater to a younger 18-21 crowd, having been known in past when they were green as the BGFB - sortof some wild partying going on but new owners/new image attempt may have changed it some.

Do come back and give an update.

Greyhound Buses have backpackers about 90-95% of their passengers according to a couple of drivers I had a conversation with not long ago and that makes sense for most Aussies going point to point are probably more likely to take a train or fly if able to have booked far enough ahead to get a good deal.

You'll see there's some great passes on Welcome to Greyhound Australia for limited time travelling on east coast, and for longer hauls, have a look at Cheap Flights, Qantas, Virgin Blue, Jetstar - Cheap Flights & Airfares - Compare Flights at Webjet - Webjet.com.au and Welcome To Tiger Airways re great flight deals.

If it's warmer weather you're after you should start in Cairns as July/August will be a bit chillier down south and right up to mid Queensland, there also being a lot to keep one interested further north between Cairns region and Whitsunday Islands, and then it'll at least be getting a bit warmer as you head south.

If there is a good savings with Greyhound, check with STA for they may allow you to cancel the Ozex ticket.


----------



## HannibleL316

Hi Geniegirl,

After replies on this thread and a few other forums ive posted on nearly everyone is saying to go from Cairns down to Sydney as it will be more busier up in Cairns and Northern Queensland around August time, so that is what we are doing now.

Were doing Sydney as soon as we land though as we will be able to stay rent free with my friends friends. And then were gonna fly up to Cairns.

The Ozexperience from Cairns to Sydney is £251 if you have the IYTC card accorinding to this book I got through from STA Travel.
We will prob do the Ozexperience but if greyhound has better offers or some other company we might do it through them - but we will sort all that out when we get to Cairns.


----------



## Wanderer

H., there's a post of yours last one on first page - is that the one you meant?

btw, there's greyhound mini explore passes or something like that, they may have changed the name but Cairns to Sydney to be used in 45 days is about $300 last time I looked whereas 250 quid will be about $600.

greyhound do the same route more or less.


----------



## HannibleL316

Yeh, thats the one cheers.
It wasnt there earlier tho 

That is considerably cheaper but with the OzExperience dont you get other things included aswel, like surf lessons, trips, various tours and some accomodation aswel?


----------



## Wanderer

I'd make sure on reading the fine print and see just what is included for one thing they have been renowned for is taking people to places they have arrangements with and that may mean you have less control.


----------

